
Tomorrow's Internet Turns 20 - bootload
http://www.theawl.com/2015/10/cycles-blah-blah
======
informatimago
Yet another journalist who can't even count. (- 2015 1969) = 46, not 20.

~~~
DanBC
> Here is some worthwhile reading for our new wrangler/director/managers, and
> all the people whose jobs depend on their charm and savvy, from almost
> exactly 20 years ago, published in the Times Magazine.

The article is good. It's worth reading.

